# An Ode to Tide - pic heavy



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The following will be long winded and probably contains too many photos and isn't really an Ode, but I thought it sounded good. It is posted because my boy saw someone's tribute to their dog and wanted to see the same.

Our white (yellow) lab, Tide, went to endless winter (he loved the cold) on the 4th of July. He was over 11 years old so we knew it was coming at any time. Allow me to share some memories of an excellent dog.

We lucked into finding such a great dog when a local breeder had 2 litters of 10+ born at the same time. He was the last pup left, and at almost 3 months old, they were ready to get on with life. His breeding was very solid (Cedarwood) and we went home with him 20 minutes later. 









He grew into a grand old fellow. Weighing 112+ lbs in his prime, he was a white, block-headed bulldozer. He had more heart than any other dog I have owned and he would give all he had every time. He never bit, never snarled. If I had been any type of a trainer he would have been incredible. What I failed to teach him, he just knew by instinct. The block-headed (compliment) lab isn't known for upland quality, but this dog was different. He hunted pheasants like a setter, retrieved ducks like- well- a lab, and played with the kids like a stuffed animal.









I knew I had something special the first hunts, when he was just 7 months old.









We had some great wild pheasant hunts. Never took him to a pheasant farm and most were shot on public lands in Utah. I fear he would have spoiled to have birds at his feet on a farm.haha He would bust cattails all day long.


















He also knew how to retrieve ducks and break ice. He loved the water.


















As we buried him, my Dad reminded me of a pheasant hunt 2 years ago. My dad was on one side of a stream and Tide and I were on the other. Tide never roamed more than 30 or so yards away, but on this hunt he kept going away from the stream. As I called him to work in front of us, so birds might flush towards my Dad, he kept working away from me. As I became frustrated with him and as I started towards him he jumped 4 big, wild, long feathered ****s. He looked at me like "Shoot, you idiot, SHOOT!" A great dog sure can make its owner look stupid.









I have never had a more caring family dog. 









We did stud him 6 times and he threw incredible pups. 









If anyone has "Royal Tide's Pintail" in their dog's pedigree please let me know. The kids are already trying to get me to find a replacement. It will be a block-headed, white lab or a docile upland dog. I look forward to training a new dog with my boys, but we won't ever forget the old one.










*So here is to great dogs! Life is too short to own a poor one. Rest in peace buddy.*

..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow just wow. My girl will be 10 in January. She aint what she used to be but still has the heart of a puppy! I wont post pics of her so I dont take anything from this amazing story. I strongly believe that our dogs will be waiting for us on the other side. Thanks for reminder of how much a dog can mean! Rest in peace Tide.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

An excellent tribute, Mike. Thank you very much for sharing it. May you and your family cherish those fond memories forever! (Great dogs have a wonderful talent for creating great memories.)


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, and thanks for sharing a great tribute.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Really feel for your loss- my yellow lab is now 16- luckily she is a smaller female and has always been around 65# and fit as a fiddle. A class act in every way. She is starting to show signs that her time is coming. Don't know if I will take it well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Mike.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am truely sorry for you loss, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice tribute. My lab is also getting up in the years and she is just a year older than my daughter, So she's the closest thing to a sister she'll ever have. I'm not sure which one of us will handle it better.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the words guys, my boy thought it was nice. Usually I am not very sentimental, but we sure share lots of memories with a good dog over the years.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

There's nothing like a great dog. Sorry for your loss.


----------

